# Recommend me a TV series



## tmitch45

We have Amazon prime and Netflix and just finished watching Jack Ryan which we enjoyed. We also like stuff like Jessica Jones, NCIS, CSI. Can anyone recommend any similar decent series to watch please as the choice is quite overwhelming and I really don't want to waste time watching rubbish.

Cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68

I can really recommend Power on Netflix, a brilliant crime drama series and quite explicit.


----------



## Steveom2

Breaking bad:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Power great and queen of the south both great, shooter ok as well


----------



## Darlofan

Prison Break, Shooter, Breaking Bad.


----------



## pxr5

If you liked Jessica Jones I would recommend Daredevil and The Punisher from MCU on Netflix, but avoid Iron Fist, Defenders and probably Luke Cage.

On Prime - The Man in the High Castle is excellent viewing if you like that sort of stuff.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740299/


----------



## Soul boy 68

pxr5 said:


> If you liked Jessica Jones I would recommend Daredevil and The Punisher from MCU on Netflix, but avoid Iron Fist, Defenders and probably Luke Cage.
> 
> On Prime - The Man in the High Castle is excellent viewing if you like that sort of stuff.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740299/


I like Luke Cage.


----------



## Derekh929

Yes as said prison break great as well my all time favourite is Dexter then breaking bad watched years ago brilliant.


----------



## tmitch45

pxr5 said:


> If you liked Jessica Jones I would recommend Daredevil and The Punisher from MCU on Netflix, but avoid Iron Fist, Defenders and probably Luke Cage.
> 
> On Prime - The Man in the High Castle is excellent viewing if you like that sort of stuff.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740299/


Just started watching Defenders (1st 2 episodes) and I wasn't really feeling it hence the post. Cheers for the advice.


----------



## Will_G

Not really the genre you stated but I’d recommend Black Sails. Almost a prequel to Treasure Island


----------



## Cookies

Definitely Breaking Bad, one of the best TV shows I've ever watched. The spin-off series 'Better Call Saul' is also brilliant. 

I'm currently near the end of season 1 of the Wire. It is outstanding. 

Those should keep you going for a few months Lol

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge

Gomorrah and The Bridge are superb.


----------



## Steveom2

Another brilliant one is homeland:thumb:


----------



## rob267

Ozark on netflixs. Very good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

for a 20 minute easy going time filler we've been watching Life In Pieces on prime, 20 minute comedy broken up into 4 stories about different parts of the same family and their day to day lives.

Don't need to think about it and it fills time when needed.


----------



## Mardgee

tmitch45 said:


> Just started watching Defenders (1st 2 episodes) and I wasn't really feeling it hence the post. Cheers for the advice.


Last few episodes are amazing!


----------



## oneflewover

A Discovery Of Witches, probably the finest thing on TV at the moment


----------



## Shiny

I don't have Netflix, but if I did, the first thing I would watch is Ash vs The Evil Dead :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

The best series i ever watched were Millenium series 1
Or
Harpers Island

Both great, HI was a single series whereas Millenium got very silly after series 1


----------



## Demetrios72

Narcos :thumb:


----------



## BRITEMAX

Check out Sense8 on Netflix, best series I've watched so far.


----------



## Steveom2

Plus 1 on narcos if you can put up with subtitles :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

yes I also liked 'Better Call Saul' , but went a bit funny on latest episodes wife stopped watching.


----------



## FJ1000

Favourite series, in order

Breaking Bad

Better call Saul

The Wire

Stranger Things 

Narcos

Suits

Orange is the new Black

Bosch

Game of Thrones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birel101

Breaking bad, stranger things and Fargo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

Soul boy 68 said:


> I like Luke Cage.


Yeah, he is rather cute :lol:.

I said probably as the order I like to place the TV MCU stuff is:

Daredevil
The Punisher
Jessica Jones
Luke Cage (the cute one)
Iron Fist
Defenders


----------



## virgiltracey

I just started watching "Manifest" last night, two episodes in and i'm hooked


----------



## woodycivic

Ballers on Sky Atlantic.

I started watching it about a month ago and have just got to the end of season 4 so am now up to date! 

Some nice cars in it too!


----------



## Peter77

I am also looking for some new stuff to watch. And have been recommended 'the following'. It's a couple years old. Just checked and it's on prime, had a quick read up on it and it sounds good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

woodycivic said:


> Ballers on Sky Atlantic.
> 
> I started watching it about a month ago and have just got to the end of season 4 so am now up to date!
> 
> Some nice cars in it too!


It's one of my faves too! Great show.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emancipator

Black mirror - all seasons
True detective (S1)
Walking dead (first 3-5S)


----------



## Bulkhead

I think you'll find Prisoner Cell Block H fits your requirements:doublesho


----------



## Boothy

The Sinner, Punisher, Titans, Lost in Space, The Killing and Banshee. The list goes on and on.... 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## taz736

Just finished binge watching Ozark on Netflix - brilliant series.


----------



## Kenan

Love island 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## grout20

Good thread ... good suggestions.

Best thing for me ...The West Wing.

All 7 Seasons .... the first four written by Aaron Sorkin. Brilliant writing and acting.

Happy viewing all

John


----------



## tosh

The Newsroom - another Sorkin classic


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shiny

I'm just catching up with the second series of Tin Star, very good so far, Tim Roth is superb and Christina Hendricks' attributes are huge!

I guess the viewer is to meant to start disliking Tim Roth more and more as time goes on, but he plays the part so well and the dry humour still makes him the most likeable character!

Well worth watching if anyone hasn't, it is in a great setting and the 1st series has some great unexpected story turns. Hoping to see more of the same as I get through the 2nd series.


----------



## piston_warrior

Love Island is good this year


----------



## A&J

Chernobyl was excellent!


----------



## Bouche

Billions - Sky Atlantic


----------

